# New pads and rotors, question for you guys



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can't say anything for the specific pads, but did you do the proper/specified bed-in process?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Brake cleaner is the preferred method over hot water and soap.

You've probably contaminated the pads.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Should be DOT 3 brake fluid.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can use better in place of 3.

You can't use 3 if it requires something better.

I'm not aware of 5 or 5.1 though.

I think his problem is he didn't clean the protective coating off the rotors properly and now his pads are gummed up.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ve used soapy water in place of brake clean because I was too lazy to run to the store and buy more and have never had any issues with brakes or rotors.

Maybe the brakes weren’t bed in correctly?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> You can use better in place of 3.
> 
> You can't use 3 if it requires something better.
> 
> I'm not aware of 5 or 5.1 though.


DOT 5 is silicone-based and can ONLY be used in systems set up for it (it also isn't hygroscopic, and basically never needs to be replaced) - DOT 5.1 has a similarly high boiling point of DOT 5 fluid, but is compatible with normal systems.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bedding In Brake Rotors


----------



## GearsandCorn (Jul 16, 2017)

UPDATE: Turns out my issue was I didn't read the manual for these specific pads. 500 mile break-in according to tire rack for these pads. Im glad to report that I've driven that distance, and the bite is back.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Brake cleaner is the preferred method over hot water and soap.
> 
> You've probably contaminated the pads.


Actually solvent based(especially aerosol) brake cleaners are not the preferred cleaning method. Aerosol solvents have several downsides, first they can create static and not allow particles to be washed from rotor, they also evaporate quickly and can make it difficult to wash fine debris from the rotors, of course there's health and safety downsides as well.

Companies such as NAPA, Powerstop, Ferodo, Hawk, Brembo, Raybestos and of course brake soap makers all recommend using soap and water or at the very least recommend NOT using aerosol products to clean brake rotors and drums.
Using a degreaser likePurple Power, Spray Nine, or even just Dawn dish soap and water (i use Ardex New Wave all purpose or GWR brake soap in the shop)will get you cleaner rotors than aerosol brake solvent will. It's also cheaper, safer and healthier.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Whatever


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

OEM pads or nothing. Not once in 20+ years of owning vehicles have I had aftermarket pads come close to the longevity of OEM brake hardware. Yes, it cost 3 times more but it's worth it for not dealing with bullshit of junk auto parts shop stuff that is designed to keep you coming back in year after year.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Consider water on metal. 

Rust.

I've NEVER heard of aerosol not recommended.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Consider water on metal.
> 
> Rust.
> 
> I've NEVER heard of aerosol not recommended.


Don't know what to tell you, every one of those companies I've mentioned as well as others all recommend a soap and water wash to properly clean brake rotors, you'll likely find it cleans them cleaner as well. As far as rust goes....yup brake rotors rust, but brake clean doesn't inhibit it, and they won't stay wet from the wash for long even if you didn't dry them off, and they are going to rust regardless. I've never seen a single technical article, bulletin, class, subject matter expert or video that states washing is unacceptable and aerosol is the better choice, for any reason other than convenience.


You'll also find that many machine shops and race teams will also clean all their engine, transmission and rear components with a soap/degreaser and water before assembly, especially freshly machined parts.


----------

